# Dupla Armatur and Dupla Solenoid - CO2 Kit



## ghostsword (18 Oct 2010)

I have purchased the Dupla Armatur PRO Valve from Planted Tanks about a month ago, and was impressed with the quality of the unit. 

After taking from the box I was surprised at the quality of the kit, very solid and very easy to use. What is amazing on it is that you can set the exact amount of bubble per minute, using the large dial, then you can fine tune using the small dial.

Decided to invest on the Dupla Solenoid as well. It has to be one of the best buys I have made. 

It is silent in running, and solidly built. Very easy to connect to the Dupla Armatur PRO, and best of all, the power cable runs strait from the mains into the unit, no need for bulky adapter as most solenoids have. 

I am regular user of CO2 valves, and up till now was using another famous brand, but the Dupla kit has to be the best I have seen both for ease of use and for quality of the material.

If you are looking for a CO2 Valve and Solenoid you will not find a better deal anywhere else, I can assure you of it.


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Oct 2010)

> best of all, the power cable runs strait from the mains into the unit, no need for bulky adapter as most solenoids have.



I thought this was pretty standard. I've never seen a solenoid with an adaptor.  Mine was a cable straight to the mains.

On the subject....Any links to the pieces you have?  May be worth a look 

AC


----------



## ghostsword (18 Oct 2010)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> > best of all, the power cable runs strait from the mains into the unit, no need for bulky adapter as most solenoids have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a JBL and the cable from the solenoid was ending up on a bulky square box, odd.

The price for the valve unit I have is Â£148, but with discounts it can come to Â£118 with free delivery. The shop I got it from is not a sponsor here, so I will PM you the details, fairer that way.







It is quite a good piece of kit, even has a release valve, and the bubbles can be setup using one of the knobs, the large one in front, and fine tuned using the smaller one next to where the solenoid connects.

Th solenoid has not been released in the UK yet, but the price of Â£85 is pretty good for such a good piece of kit.


----------



## ghostsword (19 Oct 2010)

The unit as I am using it:


----------

